# Maya and her Daughter



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Some photos of Maya taken today, isn't she beautiful? 














































This would have been nice if the camera had been on the right setting!!!









And, I may have to re-think my stud dog choice.... :lol: 





































And some of her beautiful daughter Evie, now 3 & 1/2 months and growing like a weed


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics Maya is gorgeous little Evie is coming on a treat


----------



## Cassia (May 28, 2011)

I think my heart just melted   awww!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awwwww how gorgeous,  you have some lovely dogs, what great pictures,:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:_


----------



## Pointermum (Jul 2, 2010)

Stunning the pair of them .


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

She is indeed and full of confidence too, so as little lovely girl Evie! :thumbsup:


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful pictures! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## saxa21 (Aug 4, 2009)

I wish I had one of the littne ones  But our house is soooooo full (4 cats and a dog).

They are so adorable.


----------



## ABIMAEL (Jun 20, 2011)

All are the good pics but you did not mention specifically about the breed of this dog if you do mention then it becomes quite easy for a person who also wants to have this breed but any how the dog's pics show that you have trained him well.


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

They are fantastic pictures...she is a beautiful dog & omg that little Chihuahua has his lipstick out on her leg.....eeeewwwww
I love the pic of your horse in the garden as well


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

is Maya in season? is she going to be having her own babies?  Great piccies as always, I do love Maya <3


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

They are both gorgeous!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

ABIMAEL said:


> All are the good pics but you did not mention specifically about the breed of this dog if you do mention then it becomes quite easy for a person who also wants to have this breed but any how the dog's pics show that you have trained him well.


Theres lots of information on the forum about the breed, it would be a bit silly to keep posting information about the breed every time i post any discussion or photos of Maya  If people want to know more they can (and do) ask 



mezzer said:


> They are fantastic pictures...she is a beautiful dog & omg that little Chihuahua has his lipstick out on her leg.....eeeewwwww
> I love the pic of your horse in the garden as well


lipstick :lol:



Devil-Dogz said:


> is Maya in season? is she going to be having her own babies?  Great piccies as always, I do love Maya <3


She was in season then, such a tart  Lets hope she doesnt have chisenjis? Bashuahuas?? :lol:



xhuskyloverx said:


> They are both gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Jess2308 said:


> She was in season then, such a tart  Lets hope she doesnt have chisenjis? Bashuahuas?? :lol:


aha I thought she looked a wee bit swallon! :lol: now they could turn some heads - the names certainly would - put me down for two.


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

them pictures are great


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

lipstick :lol:


lol, this is what we called it as kids, heres another good one, my husband used to think that when a dog pants it was ham hanging from his mouth and not a tongue :lol:


----------

